# Question regarding leveling



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Evening everybody,

I read some of the leveling posts, but I had a question I couldn't find regarding the proper time to do the project. I am assuming it is during Spring or Summer, but would it be too late to do the project in the Fall? Maybe Late September or Early October time frame?

The reason why I ask is since I will be fertilizing heavily for the following Spring, it would be alright to do so. My only concern is that it won't have the proper time to recover before dormancy.

Thanks!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Interested in the conversation here as well.

This is something I wanted to ask. I understand we want it when the grass is really growing and thriving. So ideally middle of summer is perfect.

But, spring sounds best when I can scalp, aerate, sand it, pre m, and fertilize.

But... wisdom is the yard is trying to green up and this could hinder it greatly!


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Gents - mid-Summer (late June, July) is the best time for leveling. You want to do this when Bermuda is growing the fastest. Fall will be too late to allow the grass to properly recover. Here is my project from six weeks ago: http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=618


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with DetroitRocker late September - early October my grass starts slowing down.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you for the link. I'll be printing it out when i get home this evening.

I figured that spring and summer was best, but I was curious as I didn't see it in the topic. Also, thanks for the step by step, which makes it much easier for a first timer doing this.


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Also, thanks for the step by step, which makes it much easier for a first timer doing this.


You bet! I was in the same boat as you; really just spent a year gathering as much info as I could and piecing together a project plan. The results were fantastic and have been noticed by many in the neighborhood :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't level in the fall for the reason you mentioned - it might not have time to fully recover before dormancy. I think the bermuda would probably survive, but the turf recovering to full density really sort of helps "lock" the sand in place. Without that, I would worry about erosion.

The fastest recovery would obviously be in the middle of summer when the grass is growing the fastest; however, I'm a big proponent of leveling in the spring, during or immediately following green-up, for the following reasons:


No need to re-scalp or verticut again - the canopy is already thin from the spring scalp, so it takes the sand really well.
The weather is much more tolerable.
The recovery may be a little slower in the spring, but once it's done it's done and I get to enjoy the lawn looking its best all summer long.
The weather is much more tolerable.
The weather is much more tolerable.

I don't think you can go wrong either way though. :thumbup:


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Awesome. I'll do it next Spring then.

One more question. I've read that a 13-13-13 or something similar is ideal, but would a 34-0-0 work as well since the goal is to shoot up as fast as possible?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Awesome. I'll do it next Spring then.
> 
> One more question. I've read that a 13-13-13 or something similar is ideal, but would a 34-0-0 work as well since the goal is to shoot up as fast as possible?


I would make sure it gets some Nitrogen of some sort, but I almost feel like growth that early in the season is more dependent on temperatures than how much or what kind of Nitrogen it is getting. I think the Bermuda needs warmer nights to really take off. That's just my observation though - I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Got it. Would it be safe to put down some good old Milo since the carb storage from Fall should be doing most of the work?


----------



## TXATC (Aug 13, 2017)

If it's getting a bit late to level, is it also too late to scalp?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Txatc, When is your first hard freeze? 
So here are my thoughts, depending on your current height, if you can level without scalping your lawn, just mow it as short as you can without doing major damage, then it will recover faster. The amount of sand you use is another factor. Now if you completely scalp and then level with sand, it will take much longer for it to recover. I think if you're wanting to scalp and level, you should hold off until next year, but, it can be done now or within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

TXATC said:


> If it's getting a bit late to level, is it also too late to scalp?


I scalped Friday night, got 1 day of rain, and threw some 34-0-0- down. It's 60% healed


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Edit: hmm I misread the post, sorry. It's not too late to just scalp right now. I just scalped mine too.


----------



## TXATC (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Got it. Would it be safe to put down some good old Milo since the carb storage from Fall should be doing most of the work?


I'm a fan of Milo. I'm pretty conservative when it comes to Nitrogen though. There may be better options if you're wanting to push a lot of growth.



TXATC said:


> If it's getting a bit late to level, is it also too late to scalp?


I don't think so. My bermuda will be growing pretty well for another ~6 weeks here in Arkansas, and will stay green until mid-late October. It's probably safe to assume that timeline is longer in Texas.



Iriasj2009 said:


> Txatc, When is your first hard freeze?
> So here are my thoughts, depending on your current height, if you can level without scalping your lawn, just mow it as short as you can without doing major damage, then it will recover faster. The amount of sand you use is another factor. Now if you completely scalp and then level with sand, it will take much longer for it to recover. I think if you're wanting to scalp and level, you should hold off until next year, but, it can be done now or within the next 2 weeks.


I agree with Iriasj2009 with regard to leveling. When deciding how late is too late, it ultimately depends on the length of your growing season and how much sand you're adding.

Granted this was in spring, but looking back at my first major leveling project, I scalped and leveled around April 8 and had a decent looking lawn in some photos dated May 12 (~5 weeks).

So if you are mowing regularly through October in Texas, and don't see your first freeze until mid-November, you could probably get away with a decent leveling job between now and early September. That said, spring and summer are safer times to level because the temperature trend is upward.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TXATC said:


> If it's getting a bit late to level, is it also too late to scalp?


Generally the idea of adding sand can be done whenever. To be effective and level you'll have to work it in, which is easier when you don't have all the grass to work against the canopy. Hence the scalp.

So yeah, scalping is about to get too late, IMO. I half assed scalped when I got my reel and it's just now getting back green-ish 2.5-3 weeks later.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Scalped Friday night



and this is as if Wednesday morning


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I would have to say that looks fantastic. Weird to think that there was that sewer clean out there. Can not even tell in the pictures now.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I would have to say that looks fantastic. Weird to think that there was that sewer clean out there. Can not even tell in the pictures now.


I can thank you for the jabs that got my butt in gear lol


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Scalped Friday night


What is this hanging weeping stuff? Is this in a flower pot or in the ground?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Creeping Jenny


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I kind of thought that might be the case. I love creeping jenny.


----------

